# Smoked Paddlefish



## cornman53 (Apr 18, 2016)

I had some paddlefish left over from my son's catch last year and needed to clean out the freezer to make room for this years.  So I thought I would smoke up a small batch.  I have never smoked it before and I did find where some people had smoked it with various levels of success.  I used Jeff's Smoked Salmon Candy recipe as a go by http://www.smoking-meat.com/january-23-2014-smoked-salmon-candy  

Here is the before picture.













IMG_2460[1].JPG



__ cornman53
__ Apr 18, 2016


















IMG_2455[1].JPG



__ cornman53
__ Apr 18, 2016






Here is it after brining overnight.













IMG_2456[1].JPG



__ cornman53
__ Apr 18, 2016






After rinsing and laying on the rack.













IMG_2457[1].JPG



__ cornman53
__ Apr 18, 2016






About two rows of Todd's Alder loaded up in the AMNPS.













IMG_2458[1].JPG



__ cornman53
__ Apr 18, 2016






And the after picture after about 6 hours on the MES.

Overall impression.  The guys at work loved it.  They were all gone by 10 am.  My thoughts are it needed some more salt, more sweet, and more heat.  The smoke level was spot on and the texture was great.  My thoughts are the paddlefish didn't absorb as much of the brine and flavoring as salmon does.  So maybe a longer brining time or up the amount of salt slightly.


----------



## roller (Jul 10, 2016)

It looks great...how was the taste ?


----------



## redheelerdog (Jul 10, 2016)

That sounds really good. I like your fish picture! Did you get many more big ones?

My brother used to smoke allot of sturgeon which I believe is a similar fish.

Looks and sounds delicious.













Daauum THAT Is Money.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jul 4, 2016


----------

